# Internet über Suse 9.0 Prof.



## meilon (1. März 2004)

Hi, 
ich habe Suse Linux 9.0 Professional auf meinem alten PC installiert. Mein neuer PC besitzt Win WP Pro. Nun die Frage: Kann ich eine Internetverbindung (DSL) von Windows über Linux über Router über DSL-Modem einrichten? Unter Win XP gibt es ICS, aber wie heißt das unter Linux, wenn es das gibt? ich möchte nicht mehr Kabel Kaufen. Router ist knapp 50m entfernt (Kabelmäßig). Linuxrechner hat 2 Netzwerkkarten (eth0 DHCP, eth1 192.168.1.86) und ein Crossoverkabel hab ich auch schon. Wie bringe ich das ganze jetzt zum laufen?

mfg

Klink


----------



## Sinac (1. März 2004)

Schauz dich mal nach IP-Masqurading und NAT um.
In Yast kannst du soweit ich weiß die Weiterleitung auch aktivieren.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## maychu (4. März 2004)

Frage:
Bezeichnest du deinen LINUX-Rechner als Router oder hast du einen anderen Router?


----------



## meilon (7. März 2004)

hab das Prob gelöst, ist simpel Einzustellen, man muss in YAST unter "Sicher heit unt Benutzer" Firewall einstellen. dort kann man das wirklich einfach einstellen.

mfg

Klink


----------

